# Mid 1970s Peugeot



## max hammer (Jul 15, 2008)

I've been looking for an old frame that I could build up with my son into a single-speed on the cheap for him to use when he goes to college. Just picked up a mid 1970s Peugeot U08 for $70. The bike is completely original with a very nice purple lugged steel frame. I know they sold tons of these and they were entry-level type bikes.

I started researching the bike and what it would take to convert it to a single-speed and learned about the idiosyncracies of these old French bikes -- the non-standard measurements of stem, handlebars, bottom bracket -- and now I'm wondering if I just try to flip it and find an older Japanese frame instead. I know a lot of people convert these to fixies and single-speeds, but I don't have a lot of experience building bikes and I'm concerned I would get bogged down with the Peugeot.

Any thoughts, advice, warnings, or encouragement welcome.


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

max hammer said:


> I've been looking for an old frame that I could build up with my son into a single-speed on the cheap for him to use when he goes to college. Just picked up a mid 1970s Peugeot U08 for $70. The bike is completely original with a very nice purple lugged steel frame. I know they sold tons of these and they were entry-level type bikes.
> 
> I started researching the bike and what it would take to convert it to a single-speed and learned about the idiosyncracies of these old French bikes -- the non-standard measurements of stem, handlebars, bottom bracket -- and now I'm wondering if I just try to flip it and find an older Japanese frame instead. I know a lot of people convert these to fixies and single-speeds, but I don't have a lot of experience building bikes and I'm concerned I would get bogged down with the Peugeot.
> 
> Any thoughts, advice, warnings, or encouragement welcome.


Since turning bikes into single speeds or fixies requires the removal o parts I wouldn't be concerned about incompatibilities for the peugeot. As long as you use the original stem, seatpost crankset (brakes + levers?) you should be fine


----------



## PissedOffCil (Jan 3, 2008)

I just completed an AO8 build to use as a commuter. Here are the quirks:

Seatpost : I kept what was there, shim & post, didn't measure.
BB : French threaded, I bought a Velo Orange
Fork : Spaced at 96mm instead of 100mm, you can spread it by hand easily, make sure you do it right. I also had to file out the dropout a bit to fit a threaded axle.
Brakes : Kept the original Mafacs, seemed standard
Fenders : Non threaded fender mounts, had to go to the store to get the proper hardware.
Crank : A 46 teeth, 42mm chainline clears the stays no problem. A 48 teeth would also fit
Tires : 32mm rubber fits no problem, could probably fit 37mm or even 42mm
42mm chainline with a track Origin8 hub
Rear spacing is 120mm, track standard.

Apart from that it's fine, I used parts from Harris Cyclery and everything went fine. I wanted to post my final build here, didn't find time yet.

If you want specific measurements or pictures let me know.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I'd start over. Not a bad bike but nothing special and it's just old and idiosyncratic. Lots of better options out there, I think.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

I think it depends what you plan on doing with your fixie conversion. Since the bike looks to be in primo condition and all the bearing are rebuild-able, there is little reason you would need to replace anything for a while and have to mess with the French components; if your just converting and not rebuilding it's a moot point. The main issue is what you are going to do for a rear hub. I did a similar conversion by lacing a fixed gear hub into the stock wheel. The only other issue is the crank. I believe you can strip yous down to a single 52T gear, which is pressed onto drive side crank arm. While a 52T is rather big, Surly makes fixed cogs up to 22T, which would give you about 64 gear inches; that or higher should work.


----------

